# Cooling cookies



## ana_jubi (Jul 17, 2020)

I started last year an online keto bakery and thankfully things are going very well.

As we grow, I am baking bigger and bigger batches of cookies and it's becoming very unpractical to coll them in cooling racks! I am running out of table space to place the racks!

Do you cool cookies directly on the pans , placing them in a tray rack? 

Thank you!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Removing the cookies from the oven just before they're fully baked and letting them cool on the pans they were baked on is the way it's done. Doing anything else takes too much time (and space). You let the cookies finish baking using the residual heat of the pan, and you place the pans on a speed rack.


----------



## ana_jubi (Jul 17, 2020)

chefpeon said:


> Removing the cookies from the oven just before they're fully baked and letting them cool on the pans they were baked on is the way it's done. Doing anything else takes too much time (and space). You let the cookies finish baking using the residual heat of the pan, and you place the pans on a speed rack.


Thank you!
Will give it a try to see how it goes!


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

If you have a Restaurant Depot near you, you could get one of these: (it will hold half sheet pans as well as full sheet pans)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/re...MItvWMopuE8QIVz_rICh1r1AVqEAQYASABEgIDCvD_BwE


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> Removing the cookies from the oven just before they're fully baked and letting them cool on the pans they were baked on is the way it's done. Doing anything else takes too much time (and space). You let the cookies finish baking using the residual heat of the pan, and you place the pans on a speed rack.


yup, thats how its done.


----------

